# Spare Tickets?



## reeso (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone have a couple of spare tickets they want to sell at a slightly reduced price?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

reeso said:


> Does anyone have a couple of spare tickets they want to sell at a slightly reduced price?


Why not just pay at entrance :thumb: I do every year


----------



## reeso (Jan 18, 2006)

Got a ticket for a tenner last year so thought I’d check if someone bought one but couldn’t go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

